# Correct bit?



## nbenwi (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello,

I have a question I hope someone may be able to help me out with.
I'm trying to cut two parallel channels down the length of a 1x2" piece of Poplar.(quite close together) I would also like to be able to do this with a 1x2" piece of HDPE plastic. I'm using a 1/4" straight bit set to about 1/4" depth.
I am somewhat new to using routers and I have only cheap bits to get me started with learning the ropes. 
The problem I'm having is I keep breaking bits. I'm wondering a couple of things:
Is this bit I'm using designed for this purpose or am I misusing it?
Do I just need to get a high quality bit?

Any help will be appreciated,

Norris


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

nbenwi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question I hope someone may be able to help me out with.
> I'm trying to cut two parallel channels down the length of a 1x2" piece of Poplar.(quite close together) I would also like to be able to do this with a 1x2" piece of HDPE plastic. I'm using a 1/4" straight bit set to about 1/4" depth.
> ...


Hi Norris - welcome to the forum
I think the first thing I would do would be to back off on the depth of cut to about 1/8". The other question that comes to mind is do you have the bit well seated in the collet, that is, at least 75-80% of the shank in there. Cheap bits don't help the situation much as they likely get dull pretty quickly and that adds stress. I also use about, not quite, but about, the cheapest ones I can lay my hands on also.
Let us know what happens.


----------



## nbenwi (Mar 13, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Hi Norris - welcome to the forum
> I think the first thing I would do would be to back off on the depth of cut to about 1/8". The other question that comes to mind is do you have the bit well seated in the collet, that is, at least 75-80% of the shank in there. Cheap bits don't help the situation much as they likely get dull pretty quickly and that adds stress. I also use about, not quite, but about, the cheapest ones I can lay my hands on also.
> Let us know what happens.


Hi John. 
I do have the bit well seated.
Like I said, I'm fairly new with using a router and it didn't even dawn on me that I am trying to take off too much in a pass. Tomorrow I'll try setting the depth to 1/8" then go to 1/4" for a second pass. Thanks for the suggestion.

Any thoughts on if this would also work on HDPE plastic as well?
I'm guessing I may have to rig up a speed controller to slow it down to avoid melting the material.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

nbenwi said:


> Hi John.
> I do have the bit well seated.
> Like I said, I'm fairly new with using a router and it didn't even dawn on me that I am trying to take off too much in a pass. Tomorrow I'll try setting the depth to 1/8" then go to 1/4" for a second pass. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> ...


Plastic is trickier, I haven't done that much of it myself. At least not through cuts. I've done some flush trimming and roundover on it. Speed control would definitely help. Spiral bit or better yet O-flute but those and "cheap" are generally mutually exclusive. I think in your case I would go to about a 1/16" depth of cut, make 4 passes and keep the feed rate as fast as you can safely manage. Practice a bit on some scrap to kind of get the feel for how it wants to play. Good Luck


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Norris. Glad to have you as a member.


----------



## nbenwi (Mar 13, 2010)

Just thought I would chime in. Your suggestion worked John. Thanks so much. I'm sure I would have broken another bit or two before I figured it out on my own.



jschaben said:


> Spiral bit or better yet O-flute but those and "cheap" are generally mutually exclusive.)


That's funny 



Dr.Zook said:


> Welcome to the RouterForums Norris. Glad to have you as a member.


Thanks Dave. I'm glad I found this forum.

Norris


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Glad I could help


----------

